# SCHEME generierung von Listen



## Mikrowelle (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Ich möchte Liste von Listen generieren der Form.


```
'('(1 0 0) '(0 1 0) '(0 0 1) '(1 0 0))
```
oder sowas

```
'((1 0 0) (1 0 0) (1 0 0) (1 0 0))
```


In jeder Klammer darf höchstens eine Eints sein sonst alles nullen. Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe müssten es 81 Listen von Listen sein.  Non plus ultra wäre es wenn die Listen noch nummeriert werden, aber das versuch dann selbst zu machen.

Momentan weis ich nicht wie ich sowas generieren könnte.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Besten Dank


----------

